# Period + White breeches = Help!!



## Skyseternalangel

Tampon and pad.


----------



## Zexious

^This. And stay in your white breeches as little time as possible... Just to be safe.


----------



## Chevaux

As said above definitely. Also, if you have enough room in your breeches, you may want to consider a second pair of underpants - that helps act as a bit of a buffer and also helps keep the pad in position.

Good luck.


----------



## MsLady

Use an "overnight" pad. They are longer, this way you won't leak when you are sitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Use the overnight pads with wings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Also, Make sure the size tampon your using can hold what your putting out. I know I can soak a regular quickly on my heavier days. If I ride l'll go for a super or a super plus. I love the regular/super/super plus combo packs they sell now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Agreed on doubling up on protection. Because I flow heavily on the first couple of days of mine, I always wear a pad along with my cup (I use a Diva cup instead of tampons because tampons make me cramp horribly).


----------



## horseNpony

Use an overnight pad, and wear a pair a shorts underneath. I usually wear and overnight pad and bike shorts, never had a problem.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Tampon (if you can use them), pad and double up on the underwear or wear a pair of white stockings under the white breeches. Go to the bathroom whenever you can to check on how things are going down there and catch any leakage as early as possible. Ah the joys of being a woman! I can only remind myself that at least I can't land on two extremely sensitive organs if my horse chucks in a buck.


----------

